# Star Trek: Strange New Worlds - Episodenkonzept aus einer anderen Zeit



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Strange New Worlds - Episodenkonzept aus einer anderen Zeit*

					Star Trek: Strange New Worldsbekommt wieder eine eher klassische, serielle Geschichte, wie die Macher berichten. Damit orientiert man sich mehr an den Originalen wie "TOS" oder TNG"; auch Deep Space 9 gilt noch als recht seriell, wenngleich schon die ersten Schritte hin weg von diesem Konzept zu erkennen sind. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Strange New Worlds - Episodenkonzept aus einer anderen Zeit*


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Februar 2022)

Eigentlich ist diese Art Storytelling eine Forderung, die immer wieder von den "alten" Trekkies geäußert wurde. Nur leider muss man dann auch in der Lage sein, eine Story zu erzählen, die nicht im epileptischen Lensflare-Gedöns untergeht. Bei The Orville kann man sehen wie es geht. Besser gut kopiert als schlecht selbst gemacht.


----------



## oOWarCatOo (8. Februar 2022)

Ich bin begeistert und freue mich das man zu dieser Art von Serie zurückkehrt - das Konzept "Aliens/Planets-of-the-week" ermöglicht in meinen Augen deutlich mehr Abwechslung. Ich komme auch mit dem neueren Konzept klar, aber vermisse doch immer wieder eine abgeschlossene Handlung je Folge. Gern wie geschrieben mit Überleitungen in einer Meta-Geschichte die alles zusammen hält.

Einmal im Jahr suchte ich ja noch immer Voyager, das Jahr ist noch jung und wird wohl mal wieder Zeit


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Februar 2022)

Voyager war ja eigentlich schon der Abgesang auf dieses Konzept und stellte die übergreifende Handlung in den Mittelpunkt. Auch muss man sagen, dass die Abwechslung in TOS, TNG und DS9 manchmal wirklich nur im Look des Aliens/Planets der Woche bestand, Handlungen sich aber teilweise zu sehr ähnelten. Von Hardcore-Fans würde ich daher eher erwarten, dass sie einen gewissen Anteil an zusammenhängender Storyline wie z.B. bei Galactica erwarten.

Aber von Hardcore-Fans zu leben ist schwer. Wenn man alle Folgen kennen muss, um auch nur die Hälfte einer weiteren zu verstehen, dann vergrault das Casual-Seher die auch mal 1-2 Wochen aussetzen möchten und macht Neu- oder Wiedereinstiege unmöglich.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Februar 2022)

Ich finde "Eine Episode, eine Geschichte wurde vollständig erzählt" deutlich besser, ich brauche keinen ewig langen extrem nervigen Cliffhanger.
In den vielen vielen Folgen in den Serien davor war es erfolgreich, die Geschichte wurde erzählt und man war Glücklich.
Mal ehrlich, bei so extrem lang gezogenen Geschichten, sucht man sich doch keine Folge heraus die man gerne nochmal oder öfter sehen will, weil alles so fragmentiert ist, bei Discovery tue ich das kaum bis gar nicht, aber ich sehe mir heute noch bestimmte folgen der älteren StarTrek Serie an, da kann man einsteigen wo man will und es ist alles gut, bei Discovery blickt man manchmal gar nicht durch wenn man eine Folge zufällig aussucht.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (8. Februar 2022)

Sehe ich bei Voyager nicht so. Die Heimkehr ist zwar das verbindende Element, welches aber mehr oder weniger im Hintergrund abläuft. Hin und wieder gabs mal ein par, wie ich finde sehr gute Doppelfolgen, wie "Ein Jahr der Hölle" oder daß mit den Hirogen als Nazis.
Find ich sehr gut das Strange new Worlds zum Einzelserienkonzept zurückkehrt. Bei Kurtzman bleibe ich allerdings sehr skeptisch.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aber von Hardcore-Fans zu leben ist schwer. Wenn man alle Folgen kennen muss, um auch nur die Hälfte einer weiteren zu verstehen, dann vergrault das Casual-Seher die auch mal 1-2 Wochen aussetzen möchten und macht Neu- oder Wiedereinstiege unmöglich.


Ich fand das mit den abgeschlossenen Folgen besser. Doppelfolgen gingen auch noch.
Aber bei zusammenhängender Story ist man gezwungen, regelmäßig weiter zu gucken und am Ende der Staffel kommt dann ein mega Cliffhanger und man kann bis zur nächsten Staffel warten. Deswegen hatte ich einige Serien auch nicht weiter verfolgt.

Dann lieber abgeschlossene Folgen und/oder Miniserien mit Staffelende.

Schade das diese neue Serie nur auf Paramount+ läuft.  Den Streamingdienst werde ich nicht extra deswegen abonnieren.


----------



## Citizenpete (8. Februar 2022)

Entscheidend ist doch nur, ob es den Tenor von Discovery und Picard fortsetzt, oder nicht.


----------



## sfc (8. Februar 2022)

Da dieselben Deppen am Werk sind, bezweifle ich, dass da etwas Sinnvolles bei rauskommt. Die können sich innerhalb ihres Handlungsbogens nicht mal an die eigene, wirre Logik halte und driften auch in kurzen Nebenplots immer gleichs ins Absurde, Bösartige, Infantile ab. Alex Kurtzman und sein talenfreies, Star Trek hassendes Team sind das Problem, nicht die zusammenhängende Geschichte. Für mich ist Kurtzman-Trek Unterschichtenfernsehen. Passenderweise läuft ja Picard demnächst bei RTL 2 und STD bereits kostenlos bei der Streaming-Gurke Pluto TV.

Auf einen geisteskranken Mr. Spock und einen entmannten Pike, der sich von anmaßenden Heulsusen die Autorität untergraben lässt, habe ich so oder so keine Lust.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2022)

sfc schrieb:


> Für mich ist Kurtzman-Trek Unterschichtenfernsehen.


Wen willst du damit eigentlich diffamieren?
Die Macher oder die Menschen der "unteren Schicht"? Weil die sich ja eh nur Dreck reinziehen?
Falls du damit die Qualität meinst, dann nutze auch einen anderen Begriff in dem Kontext.


----------



## oOWarCatOo (8. Februar 2022)

sfc schrieb:


> Da dieselben Deppen am Werk sind, bezweifle ich, dass da etwas Sinnvolles bei rauskommt.


Ich bin zwar mit meinen 41 vergleichsweise "alt" aber ich nehme die neuen Serien so wie sie sind und freue mich das es überhaupt noch Star Trek gibt. Ich betrachte die Serien eigenständig und vergleiche nicht ständig mit "früher war alles besser" - weil dem ist nicht so. Auch wenn ich mit Picard & Crew groß geworden bin, sehe ich schon deutliche Schwächen die damals auch noch durch Roddenberry eingebracht wurden.

Ich schließ mich der Einschätzung daher überhaupt nicht an, das hat nichts mit "Schichten" zu tun (olles elitäres Gehabe) sondern mit der Zeit in der die Serien entstehen und sich dem Publikum stellen müssen. Muss man nicht alles toll finden, aber soooo schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Ich lasse mich davon gut unterhalten und gehöre nicht der von dir zugeschriebenen "Schicht" an.


----------



## Hills1975 (8. Februar 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Voyager war ja eigentlich schon der Abgesang auf dieses Konzept und stellte die übergreifende Handlung in den Mittelpunkt. Auch muss man sagen, dass die Abwechslung in TOS, TNG und DS9 manchmal wirklich nur im Look des Aliens/Planets der Woche bestand, Handlungen sich aber teilweise zu sehr ähnelten. Von Hardcore-Fans würde ich daher eher erwarten, dass sie einen gewissen Anteil an zusammenhängender Storyline wie z.B. bei Galactica erwarten.
> 
> Aber von Hardcore-Fans zu leben ist schwer. Wenn man alle Folgen kennen muss, um auch nur die Hälfte einer weiteren zu verstehen, dann vergrault das Casual-Seher die auch mal 1-2 Wochen aussetzen möchten und macht Neu- oder Wiedereinstiege unmöglich.



ich mag abgeschlossene Folgen lieber als ein sich hinziehende Story, wo man sieht das extra etwas eingebaut wurde um die Zeit zu füllen.

Gern darf es ein Roter Faden geben, der sich durch die Staffel oder gar Serie zieht, so wie bei DS9 der Fall war. Und selbst da gab es dann noch sehr gute Folgen die zum Beispiel das Leiden des Krieges zeigen usw.


----------



## Schori (8. Februar 2022)

Optisch finde ich das neue echt nicht so prickelnd. Zu viel bling, bling und glossy.

Mein Favorit ist tatsächlich Voyager, eine Mainstory (nach Hause kommen) und in einzelnen Folgen abgeschlossene Geschichten.
DS9 hat mir auch gut gefallen weil hier eben nicht alles glatt poliert war und natürlich fette Weltraumschlachten.


----------



## MrHonk1978 (8. Februar 2022)

Die Gefahr bei einer großen Geschichte ist doch auch ganz klar die, das bei Absetzung einer Serie alles offen bleibt. Hatte man früher eine Serie abgesetzt, dann waren zumindest so gut wie keine Fragen offen bei den Zuschauern. Macht man das hingegen heute, dann klären sich viele Handlungen, die innerhalb einer Staffel angefangen wurden, oftmals gar nicht mehr auf, da diese meist Staffelübergreifend angedacht waren/sind.

Ich freue mich mal wieder auf eine Serie, die aus einzelnen, in sich abgeschlossenen Episoden besteht. Trotzdem dürfen Charakterentwicklungen natürlich gerne Folgen- und Staffelübergreifend geschehen.


----------



## Ganjafield (8. Februar 2022)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nur leider muss man dann auch in der Lage sein, eine Story zu erzählen, die nicht im epileptischen Lensflare-Gedöns untergeht.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wykudfjTw1Q:80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So etwa? 


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aber von Hardcore-Fans zu leben ist schwer. Wenn man alle Folgen kennen muss, um auch nur die Hälfte einer weiteren zu verstehen, dann vergrault das Casual-Seher die auch mal 1-2 Wochen aussetzen möchten und macht Neu- oder Wiedereinstiege unmöglich.


Nur haben die erfolgreichsten Serien der letzten Jahre alle zusammenhängende Storys bei Denen man alle Teile davor gesehen haben muss. Vielleicht gibt es momentan einfach schon zu viel Star Trek für den Markt und die wissen gar nicht mehr wie Sie sonst noch Zuschauer erreichen sollen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (8. Februar 2022)

Können wir dann wieder die guten alten Römer, Nazis etc. sehen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Februar 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich das neue echt nicht so prickelnd. Zu viel bling, bling und glossy.
> 
> Mein Favorit ist tatsächlich Voyager, eine Mainstory (nach Hause kommen) und in einzelnen Folgen abgeschlossene Geschichten.
> DS9 hat mir auch gut gefallen weil hier eben nicht alles glatt poliert war und natürlich fette Weltraumschlachten.



DS9 hatte storytechnisch den ganz großen Vorteil, dass das Setting auch in universe fremd und widerspenstig war. Eine teilweise verschlissene Raumstation voller Altlasten und angestammten Charkteren, die die neue Führung zum Teil einfach nur loswerden würden, kreist um einen Planeten dessen Bevölkerung mittlerweile niemandem mehr vertraut und wird mal mehr, mal minder offen von drei bis vier Großmächten beansprucht. Da kann man wunderbar schmutzige Storylines schreiben, in denen der Held zwischen diversen Übeln balancieren muss. Und wenn einem doch nichts einfällt, dann hat die machina für deus ex fest integiert bzw. dann spuckt das Wurmloch halt irgendetwas überraschendes aus, dass wortwörtlich niemand hätte kommen sehen.

Picards Enterprise dagegen startete jede Folge mit Bullerbü: Ein (bis an die Zähne bewaffnetes...) Forschungsschiff, das sich aus allem raushalten und nur zuschauen soll mit einer durchdisziplinierten, handverlesenen Besatzung. Damit da überhaupt was passierte, musste erst einmal etwas kaputt gehen, ein Notruf/der Gott vom Dienst eintreffen oder man über bis dato unsichtbare Anomalien/Zivilsationen/Kopfschmerzquelle/etc. stolpern. Entsprechend schwer taten sich die Autoren damit, jede Folge die geforderten zwei Haken in die Story zu schlagen, ohne ständig die gleichen unglaublichen Zufälle wiederholen zu müssen.


----------



## Cleriker999 (8. Februar 2022)

Hab auch vor kurzem nochmal ds9 komplett geschaut weil es einfach "wiederschauwert" hat. Vojager habe ich auch komplett auf DVD aber das habe ich schon zu oft angeschaut das wird noch ein wenig dauern bis ich mir das nochmal reinziehe. 
Bei discovery hingegen wie bereits jemand gesagt hat hier,  wer will sich das nochmal reinziehen? Ich schau es zwar schon aber es ist auch kein Star trek für mich sondern ne mittelmässige Sci fi serie. Regelmässiges geheule und gefühlsgedusel wird da einfach übersprungen sonst wär es nicht auszuhalten.
Da könnte ein Character nach dem nächsten draufgehen und mir wäre es egal und würde mir auch nicht fehlen. 

Für mich ein richtiger Schritt in die richtige richtung hoffe es wird so wie es "orville" vorzeigt wieder mehr wie es früher war.....hoffentlich.........


----------



## MrHonk1978 (8. Februar 2022)

Star Treks Abwärtsspirale begann mit Enterprise (die mit Captain Archer). Hier wurde mit den Zindi (oder wie die sich auch schreiben) erstmals versucht eine riesige Geschichte im Star Trek Universum zu spannen. Das ging kolossal nach hinten los. Erst in der finalen Staffel gingen die Macher damals wieder größtenteils davon weg ... leider zu spät.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Picards Enterprise dagegen startete jede Folge mit Bullerbü: Ein (bis an die Zähne bewaffnetes...) Forschungsschiff, das sich aus allem raushalten und nur zuschauen soll mit einer durchdisziplinierten, handverlesenen Besatzung.


Was für das Flagschiff einer Flotte ja nun auch nicht gerade ungewöhnlich ist. Zudem ist lediglich die primäre Funktion der Enterprise-D das Erforschen des Weltraums gewesen, nirgendwo wurde gesagt, dass es ein reines Forschungsschiff sei. Und wer möchte schon in der Sternenflotte als Aggressor dastehen?


----------



## Cosmas (8. Februar 2022)

MrHonk1978 schrieb:


> Star Treks Abwärtsspirale begann mit Enterprise (die mit Captain Archer). Hier wurde mit den Zindi (oder wie die sich auch schreiben) erstmals versucht eine riesige Geschichte im Star Trek Universum zu spannen. Das ging kolossal nach hinten los. Erst in der finalen Staffel gingen die Macher damals wieder größtenteils davon weg ... leider zu spät.


Der Xindi Arc, der zudem auch viele eigene Geschichten erzählte, die halt so "am Wegesrand" passierten, war einer der Höhepunkte der Serie! 
Das Problem der Serie waren die Macher, die völlig falsche Vorstellungen verfolgten und auf niemanden hörten, denn sonst hätten wir mindestens noch ne 5te Staffel gehabt und die 4te hätte nicht diese herbeigezerrte, beschleunigte beschämende Ende gehabt.

Die Serie ansich war gut, nur die Macher nicht, besonders Braga, war ein absoluter Sturkopf, der sich nicht reinreden lassen wollte und den man teils austricksen oder nötigen musste, damit sich ein wenig was ändert.

Story Arcs, sind nichts schlechtes, nur wie sie umgesetzt werden, entscheidet über den Erfolg.
Ausserdem vergisst du da Voyager, das ja praktisch einen 7Staffel Arc hatte...^^
Und der Dominion Krieg in DS9 usw usf...

Und wenn du dem nicht zuustimmst, dann komm ich mit meinem Xindi Aquatic Carrier vorbei und nuke dich aus meinem Orbit...lol.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Februar 2022)

MrHonk1978 schrieb:


> Star Treks Abwärtsspirale begann mit Enterprise (die mit Captain Archer). Hier wurde mit den Zindi (oder wie die sich auch schreiben) erstmals versucht eine riesige Geschichte im Star Trek Universum zu spannen. Das ging kolossal nach hinten los. Erst in der finalen Staffel gingen die Macher damals wieder größtenteils davon weg ... leider zu spät.
> 
> 
> Was für das Flagschiff einer Flotte ja nun auch nicht gerade ungewöhnlich ist. Zudem ist lediglich die primäre Funktion der Enterprise-D das Erforschen des Weltraums gewesen, nirgendwo wurde gesagt, dass es ein reines Forschungsschiff sei. Und wer möchte schon in der Sternenflotte als Aggressor dastehen?



Ist es für ein Flaggschiff nicht genauso ungewöhnlich, auf Erkungdungsmissionen an den Arsch der Welt geschickt zu werden, wie von diesen alle naslang zurückgerufen zu werden? Die Autoren haben dieses Dilemma meist "gelöst" in dem Picard persönlich irgendwo benötigt wurde. Aber genau dieses Hintertürchen entzieht eigentlich der gesamten Galaxy-Klasse ihre Daseinsberechtigung: Wenn man ständig wegen einer Einzelperson binnen weniger Tage von "weit entfernten Welten" zu einer repräsentativen Aufgabe ins diplomatische Zentrum eines von drei Reichen fliegt, dann könnte man auch für monatelange andauernde Aufgaben spezialisierte Einheiten auf Forschungsmission, zur Grenzsicherung, etc. schicken und bei Bedarf kurzfristig gegen einen anderen Spezialisten austauschen, wenn sich Bedingungen ändern. Entfernungen verlieren in TNG jegliche Bedeutung und damit auch Schiffe, die auf alles von wortwörtlich Kindergeburtstag bis intergalaktischer Krieg vorbereitet sind.

Da merkt man leider deutlich, dass die TNG-Schreiber der 1701D irgendwann alle und jede Aufgabe zugeschoben haben, um um Abwechslung in die Serie zu bringen, während die 1701 einfach ans Ende der Welt fuhr und dort dann auf sich allein gestellt einseitigere Abenteuer erlebte. DS9 hat das zum Teil auch wieder gerade gebogen. Um da ein paar Forscher auf einem Planeten abzusetzen, reichte ein Shuttle der Danube Klasse, dass teilweise direkt wieder zurückflog, anstatt ein Galaxy-Schlachtschiff für eine Woche im Orbit kreisen zu lassen. (Was, nebenbei bemerkt, viel zu kurz für die in TNG oft angedeuteten, soziologischen Studien ist – eine weitere Folge des Autorendilemmas: Damit ihr Charaktere interessant bleiben, müssen sie im Wochenrythmus an allen möglichen Tätigkeiten beteiligt werden, die eigentlich jeweils Jahre für Vorbereitung und Durchführung erfordern würden.)


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2022)

MrHonk1978 schrieb:


> Star Treks Abwärtsspirale begann mit Enterprise (die mit Captain Archer). Hier wurde mit den Zindi (oder wie die sich auch schreiben) erstmals versucht eine riesige Geschichte im Star Trek Universum zu spannen. Das ging kolossal nach hinten los. Erst in der finalen Staffel gingen die Macher damals wieder größtenteils davon weg ... leider zu spät.


Das Gegenteil war der Fall. 
Staffel 2 hatte einen grossen Verlust, etwas 65%, an Zuschauern im Vergleich zur ersten Staffel. 
Staffel 3 hielt den Schnitt nicht ganz, aber es waren nur ~15% weniger als in Staffel 2.
Staffel 4 waren dann nochmal 25% weniger Zuschauer. 
Zu retten war die Serie schon nach der zweiten Staffel kaum noch.


----------



## sfc (8. Februar 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ist es für ein Flaggschiff nicht genauso ungewöhnlich, auf Erkungdungsmissionen an den Arsch der Welt geschickt zu werden, wie von diesen alle naslang zurückgerufen zu werden? Die Autoren haben dieses Dilemma meist "gelöst" in dem Picard persönlich irgendwo benötigt wurde. Aber genau dieses Hintertürchen entzieht eigentlich der gesamten Galaxy-Klasse ihre Daseinsberechtigung: Wenn man ständig wegen einer Einzelperson binnen weniger Tage von "weit entfernten Welten" zu einer repräsentativen Aufgabe ins diplomatische Zentrum eines von drei Reichen fliegt, dann könnte man auch für monatelange andauernde Aufgaben spezialisierte Einheiten auf Forschungsmission, zur Grenzsicherung, etc. schicken und bei Bedarf kurzfristig gegen einen anderen Spezialisten austauschen, wenn sich Bedingungen ändern. Entfernungen verlieren in TNG jegliche Bedeutung und damit auch Schiffe, die auf alles von wortwörtlich Kindergeburtstag bis intergalaktischer Krieg vorbereitet sind.
> 
> Da merkt man leider deutlich, dass die TNG-Schreiber der 1701D irgendwann alle und jede Aufgabe zugeschoben haben, um um Abwechslung in die Serie zu bringen, während die 1701 einfach ans Ende der Welt fuhr und dort dann auf sich allein gestellt einseitigere Abenteuer erlebte. DS9 hat das zum Teil auch wieder gerade gebogen. Um da ein paar Forscher auf einem Planeten abzusetzen, reichte ein Shuttle der Danube Klasse, dass teilweise direkt wieder zurückflog, anstatt ein Galaxy-Schlachtschiff für eine Woche im Orbit kreisen zu lassen. (Was, nebenbei bemerkt, viel zu kurz für die in TNG oft angedeuteten, soziologischen Studien ist – eine weitere Folge des Autorendilemmas: Damit ihr Charaktere interessant bleiben, müssen sie im Wochenrythmus an allen möglichen Tätigkeiten beteiligt werden, die eigentlich jeweils Jahre für Vorbereitung und Durchführung erfordern würden.)



Ich glaube, dass du die Rhetorik des Intros überbewertest. Die Enterprise-D operierte schon zu Beginn der Serie meistens in Reichweite von Sternenbasen. Oft vermittelte man zwischen Spezies, die längst bekannt waren nahe des Föderationsraums. Wobei das im dreidimensionalen Raum immer so eine Sache ist. Du kannst innerhalb des bekannten Raums immer und überall größere, weitgehend unerforschte Blasen haben, obwohl in beiden Richtungen Föderationsraum liegt, wo dann wiederum Mitgliedswelten ihre Gebietsansprüche erklären. Es ist also gar kein Problem, in der einen Folge einen Erstkontak zu knüpfen und in der nächsten wieder eine Mitgliedswelt zu umkreisen. Es gibt grundsätzlich nur sehr wenige Folgen, die belegen, dass sich die Enterprise gerade weit draußen befindet. Dass die Enterprise eine Folge später ausgerechnet nach solchen Episoden wieder die Erde umkreist, hätte ich zumindest nicht in Erinnerung. In der Regel wurde so was auch nicht über kurze Warpsequenzen abgewickelt, sondern zu Beginn der Folge mit einem Logbuch-Eintrag. Die die Sternzeiten ab TNG zwar einem System folgten, aber lediglich Jahre korrekt wiedergeben, können zwischen den Folgen ohne Probleme Wochen vergangen sein. 

Klar, realistischerweise müsste die Enterprise mehrere Wochen vor Ort sein, um wirklich einen Erkenntnisgewinn zu erzielen. So was gibt ein episiodenhaftes Konzept leider nicht her, ist aber eine Konzession, die man machen muss. Wenn man anfägt, zu hinterfragen, warum ausgerechnet Crew X so viele Abenteuer erlebt und ausgerechnet dem festen Darstellerpool immer so viel Interessantes passiert, riskiert man den Spaß an sämtlichen Serien zu verlieren. Es ergibt zum Beispiel auch null Sinn, dass du bei einem Schiff mit 1.000 Mann starker Besatzung Aufgaben immer nur an sieben Führungsoffiziere delegierst. Das führt zu absurden Situationen wie der, dass man Dr. Crusher das Kommando übergibt, weil Picard, Riker, Data, Worf und Geordi gerade ausgeflogen sind. Normalerweise müsste der Führungsstab aber mindestens dreimal vorhanden sein, alleine schon, um einen Dreischichtbetrieb zu fahren. Außerdem hättest du für alle möglichen Gebiete Experten an Bord. Stattdessen erfährt man erst in Staffel 6 beiläufig, dass die Stellarkartographie von einem Lt. Commander geleitet wird - es also sehr wohl diverse Abteilungen mit höheren Offizieren gibt und nicht bloß ein Heer namenloser Ensigns und Lieutenants plus sieben Führungsoffiziere. In der Originalserie hatte man noch öfters Experten, die man für das Problem der Woche konsultierte, aus dem Hut gezaubert. Deep Space Nine fuhr später grundsätzlich mehr Nebenfiguren auf. Das Problem hätte TNG also tatsächlich eleganter lösen können. Bei Voyager hat man den Fehler aus TNG leider wiederholt. Dabei hätte man gerade fern der Heimat auf einem kleinen Schiff viel mehr wiederkehrende Figuren haben müssen. In der ersten Staffel gab es die sogar, nur ließ man Leute wie Hogan oder Seska alle wegsterben und war erst in den späteren Staffeln mit Icheb und Naomi Wildman wieder breiter aufgestellt. Trotzdem spuckten die noch in Staffel 7 random Crewmitgliedernamen aus und ließ neben dem Stammpool bis ins Finale weitgehend nur Statisten auflaufen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Mit einem zusammenhängenden Format hätte man diese Probleme eigentlich weniger. Man könnte sich mit einem Sachverhalt erschöpfend befassen, könnte mehr Nebenfiguren in Stellung bringen und auch jede Staffel zum Thema passende Experten aufbieten. STD und Picard interessieren sich allerding nur noch für das staffelübergreifende, das Universum bedrohende Ungemach, handlungsarm garniert mit viel Tränen und Action. Es ist schlicht keine Science-Fiction.


oOWarCatOo schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar mit meinen 41 vergleichsweise "alt" aber ich nehme die neuen Serien so wie sie sind und freue mich das es überhaupt noch Star Trek gibt. Ich betrachte die Serien eigenständig und vergleiche nicht ständig mit "früher war alles besser" - weil dem ist nicht so. Auch wenn ich mit Picard & Crew groß geworden bin, sehe ich schon deutliche Schwächen die damals auch noch durch Roddenberry eingebracht wurden.
> 
> Ich schließ mich der Einschätzung daher überhaupt nicht an, das hat nichts mit "Schichten" zu tun (olles elitäres Gehabe) sondern mit der Zeit in der die Serien entstehen und sich dem Publikum stellen müssen. Muss man nicht alles toll finden, aber soooo schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Ich lasse mich davon gut unterhalten und gehöre nicht der von dir zugeschriebenen "Schicht" an.


Star Trek spielte in einer Zukunft, in der sich die Menscheit weiterentwickelt hat. Es ist schlicht logisch, weil wir in der jetzigen Form nie mit anderen Spezies an einem Strang ziehen können. Es ging immer moralischen und philosophischen Fragen nach. Auch gab es einen zwar nicht perfekten, aber doch recht gut aufeinanderbauenden Kanon. 

STD und Picard zeigen eine Trump`sche Version der Föderation, in der man rechten Hetzideologien anhängt, Völkermord im Repertoire hat und keine Skrupel, sich eine weibliche Version Adolf Hitlers an Bord zu holen. Auch passt jetzt überhaupt nichts mehr zusammen. Inwieweit sollte man sich also daran erfreuen, dass es "überhaupt noch Star Trek gibt", wenn es nur noch dem Namen nach existiert? 

Abschalten, sich unterhalten lassen, das bestätigt nur meine Einschätzung, dass es sich um einfach gehaltene Unterhaltung handelt, die man besser nicht hinterfragt. Über mein Vokabular kann man sicher streiten. Aus meiner Sicht haben die Produzenten für die Umgestaltung Star Treks in ein infantiles Effektgewitter diese Abwertung verdient. 

Man kann sich das natürlich alles mit dem Zeitgeist schönreden. Allerdings zeigt der aktuelle Serienboom ja, wie gekonnt man mit den richtigen Produzenten und Autoren Serien machen kann. STD und Picard sehe ich da nicht mal im unteren Drittel, sondern eher im RTL-2-Nachmittagsprogramm.


----------



## MrHonk1978 (8. Februar 2022)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Der Xindi Arc, der zudem auch viele eigene Geschichten erzählte, die halt so "am Wegesrand" passierten, war einer der Höhepunkte der Serie!


Stimmt, die schrieben sich ja mit einem X. Und ja, die Serie war auch gut, ich hätte gerne noch mehr davon gesehen.

Es gab allerdings innerhalb der Serie für mich aber auch für eine Zeit, wo ich eigentlich nur noch geschaut hatte, weil da Star Trek im Namen stand, und weil die erste Staffel durchaus Potential hatten. Als man sich dann aber für meinen Geschmack zu sehr auf den "Temporalen Krieg" fokussierte, wurde die Serie für mich zunehmend uninteressanter. Die Xindi kamen dann ja in Staffel zwei im Zuge des temporalen Krieges hinzu, wo man dann auch mehr und mehr wegging von in sich abgeschlossenen Geschichten und anfing, statt einer großen Hintergrundgeschichte mit kleineren, in sich abgeschlossenen Episoden, eine große Vordergrundgeschichte mit ein paar Nebensträngen zu erzählen.

Was ich hingegen in der Serie sehr gelungen fand, war die Beziehung zwischen den Menschen und den Vulkaniern, bis hin zu der Feststellung von Botschafter Soval, das Vulkanier die Menschen in einer gewissen Art und Weise fürchten, da diese sich trotz ihrer Emotionen in sehr kurzer Zeit sehr stark weiterentwickelt hatten, als dies bei den Vulkaniern selbst der Fall war.




Cosmas schrieb:


> Ausserdem vergisst du da Voyager, das ja praktisch einen 7Staffel Arc hatte...^^
> Und der Dominion Krieg in DS9 usw usf...


Der Dominionkrieg baute sich anfangs langsam auf, mal einen kleinen Hinweis hier und da, dann mal wieder ein Gerücht, und ab der 5. Staffel dann der ultimative Krieg gegen das Dominion, wo man wirklich nur noch eine große Geschichte im Vordergrund hatte.

Voyager hingegen hatte zwar eine durchgängige Hintergrundgeschichte, da stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu, aber die war ja wirklich nur der Aufmacher um die Geschichten auf eine völlig neue Ebene zu bringen - ein Sternenflottenschiff in einer Quadranten, wo man noch nie etwas von der Sternenflotte gehört hatte, die trotzdem ihren Prinzipien treu bleiben will (was nicht immer klappte), und zum Schluss dann mehrere Jahrzehnte Flugzeit durch einen Transwarp-Tunnel der Borg in Richtung Erde abkürzt, weil die Serie am Ende angekommen war. Trotzdem waren die einzelnen Folgen schon in sich abgeschlossen. Das einzelne Errungenschaften, wie der Delta Flyer, in späteren Folgen immer wieder verwendet wurden, ist ja auch völlig okay, aber man musste, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, nicht alle Folgen gesehen haben, um später wieder in die Serie einzusteigen. Wichtige Punkte waren rückblickend eigentlich nur, wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere, der Abgang vom Kess sowie das Hinzustoßen von Seven of Nine in die Crew der Voyager.




PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ist es für ein Flaggschiff nicht genauso ungewöhnlich, auf Erkungdungsmissionen an den Arsch der Welt geschickt zu werden, wie von diesen alle naslang zurückgerufen zu werden? Die Autoren haben dieses Dilemma meist "gelöst" in dem Picard persönlich irgendwo benötigt wurde. Aber genau dieses Hintertürchen entzieht eigentlich der gesamten Galaxy-Klasse ihre Daseinsberechtigung: Wenn man ständig wegen einer Einzelperson binnen weniger Tage von "weit entfernten Welten" zu einer repräsentativen Aufgabe ins diplomatische Zentrum eines von drei Reichen fliegt, dann könnte man auch für monatelange andauernde Aufgaben spezialisierte Einheiten auf Forschungsmission, zur Grenzsicherung, etc. schicken und bei Bedarf kurzfristig gegen einen anderen Spezialisten austauschen, wenn sich Bedingungen ändern. Entfernungen verlieren in TNG jegliche Bedeutung und damit auch Schiffe, die auf alles von wortwörtlich Kindergeburtstag bis intergalaktischer Krieg vorbereitet sind.


Die Enterprise 1701-D hatte keine 5-Jahres-Mission wie es noch die 1701 hatte. Hier wird zwar im Vorspann immer noch erwähnt, dass die Enterprise unentdeckte Welten und unbekannte Zivilisationen erkundet, was im Laufe der Serie auch ab und an mal vorkommt, aber rückblickend betrachtet operierte die Enterprise D weitestgehend im Föderationsgebiet. Als Flagschiff Präsenz bei diplomatischen Ereignissen zu zeigen, ist zudem auch nicht ungewöhnlich, und oftmals war die Enterprise-D auch einfach nur für die Beförderung eines wichtigen Delegierten oder Würdenträgers verantwortlich. Und Entfernungen spielen in TNG eine sehr große Bedeutung. Es wird oft darauf hingewiesen, das andere Schiffe zu weit entfernt wären, oder noch länger bräuchten um von X nach Y zu kommen. Flüge zwischen zwei Punkten dauern teilweise Tage, mitunter sogar Wochen. In dem Punkt verwechselst du TNG anscheinend mit Discovery, wo es einen Sporenantrieb gibt, der die Discovery binnen Sekunden zu jedem x-beliebigen Ort transferiert.




PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> eine weitere Folge des Autorendilemmas: Damit ihr Charaktere interessant bleiben, müssen sie im Wochenrythmus an allen möglichen Tätigkeiten beteiligt werden, die eigentlich jeweils Jahre für Vorbereitung und Durchführung erfordern würden.


Jede Staffel erstreckt sich über ein Jahr, angefangen im Jahr 2364 (Staffel 1) bis ins Jahr 2370 (Staffel 7) - warum sollte da nicht möglich sein, die von dir erwähnten Tätigkeiten vorzubereiten? Zumal man davon ausgehen darf, das es in 300 Jahren auch andere Wege gibt um sich Wissen anzueignen als dies aus Büchern zu lernen.


----------



## Bluebird (8. Februar 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Voyager war ja eigentlich schon der Abgesang auf dieses Konzept und stellte die übergreifende Handlung in den Mittelpunkt. Auch muss man sagen, dass die Abwechslung in TOS, TNG und DS9 manchmal wirklich nur im Look des Aliens/Planets der Woche bestand, Handlungen sich aber teilweise zu sehr ähnelten. Von Hardcore-Fans würde ich daher eher erwarten, dass sie einen gewissen Anteil an zusammenhängender Storyline wie z.B. bei Galactica erwarten.
> 
> Aber von Hardcore-Fans zu leben ist schwer. Wenn man alle Folgen kennen muss, um auch nur die Hälfte einer weiteren zu verstehen, dann vergrault das Casual-Seher die auch mal 1-2 Wochen aussetzen möchten und macht Neu- oder Wiedereinstiege unmöglich.


TNG war ja wohl die größte Grütze wenn es um das Folge zu Folge erzählen geht , es ist das eine eine Folge nach der anderen zu machen , aber wenn man alles was davor passiert ist ignoriert das Schreiberling X Y seine Story halbwegs Logisch durch drücken kann, dann gebe ich zu das muss ich auch nicht wieder haben !
Wenn es aber wie bei Enterprise ist, das folgen aufeinander aufbauen dann her damit , aber dann trotzdem Doppel Folgen , denn mit 40 min wird das eine Folge für sich nicht aufgehen, bei TOS funktionierte das mit 52 min sehr Gut .


Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Sehe ich bei Voyager nicht so. Die Heimkehr ist zwar das verbindende Element, welches aber mehr oder weniger im Hintergrund abläuft. Hin und wieder gabs mal ein par, wie ich finde sehr gute Doppelfolgen, wie "Ein Jahr der Hölle" oder daß mit den Hirogen als Nazis.
> Find ich sehr gut das Strange new Worlds zum Einzelserienkonzept zurückkehrt. Bei Kurtzman bleibe ich allerdings sehr skeptisch.


Wenn die bei Paramount wirklich so blöd sind und diesem -piep- wieder die volle Handlungsfreiheit geben, dann ist das jetzt schon eine Totgeburt ...


Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> JoM79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Gegenteil war der Fall.
> ...


das Problem war das Enterprise keine klassische Trek Serie um die Föderation ist , das haben die meistens Star Trek "fans"| damals irgendwo nicht verstanden ...
Das war ein Schiff der Menschen , die Sternenflotte nicht mehr und nicht weniger Punkt.
Hat man auch am besten gemerkt in Staffel 3 , man konnte es dem Trekkie um 2000 ums verrecken nicht recht machen , aber in Staffel 4 konnte man eben dann sehen was man verpasst hat ... Tja !
Heute gehe ich jede wette würden diese -Piep- eine Serie wie Enterprise Feiern , aber damals wusste man ja noch nicht wie schlimm es noch werden wird ...

PS: mit jedem neuen Terminator Film der gekommen ist fand ich Teil 3 besser und besser und besser 

PPS: die 1701 hatte auch nicht nur das Forschen auf dem Zeiger von wegen 5 Jahres Mission ... genau wie die 1701 D war die die Stärkste Klasse der Föderation ihrer Zeit und so gesehen das Mädchen für alles , nur das man noch Familien dabei hatte um daraus auch noch ein Bisschen Sitcom Stories raus zu ziehen ...


----------



## Blackfirehawk (8. Februar 2022)

Naja.. bei der 5 Staffel von ENT hätten wir vielleicht den Krieg zwischen Menschen und Romulaner gesehen.. mehr von der Entstehung der Föderation
Da wäre schon noch einiges gegangen


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2022)

Nur hätte das in die erste oder zweite Staffel gemusst.
Die Anfänge der Föderation wären bestimmt interessanter gewesen als die Zeitreise Enterprise J.


----------



## Splatterpope (9. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur hätte das in die erste oder zweite Staffel gemusst.
> Die Anfänge der Föderation wären bestimmt interessanter gewesen als die Zeitreise Enterprise J.


Der Temporal-Cold-War wurde den Machern vom Sender aufgezwungen. Aber ja, den Weg zur Föderation hätte man trotzdem schon ab Staffel 1 bringen müssen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Februar 2022)

MrHonk1978 schrieb:


> Die Enterprise 1701-D hatte keine 5-Jahres-Mission wie es noch die 1701 hatte. Hier wird zwar im Vorspann immer noch erwähnt, dass die Enterprise unentdeckte Welten und unbekannte Zivilisationen erkundet, was im Laufe der Serie auch ab und an mal vorkommt, aber rückblickend betrachtet operierte die Enterprise D weitestgehend im Föderationsgebiet. Als Flagschiff Präsenz bei diplomatischen Ereignissen zu zeigen, ist zudem auch nicht ungewöhnlich, und oftmals war die Enterprise-D auch einfach nur für die Beförderung eines wichtigen Delegierten oder Würdenträgers verantwortlich. Und Entfernungen spielen in TNG eine sehr große Bedeutung. Es wird oft darauf hingewiesen, das andere Schiffe zu weit entfernt wären, oder noch länger bräuchten um von X nach Y zu kommen. Flüge zwischen zwei Punkten dauern teilweise Tage, mitunter sogar Wochen. In dem Punkt verwechselst du TNG anscheinend mit Discovery, wo es einen Sporenantrieb gibt, der die Discovery binnen Sekunden zu jedem x-beliebigen Ort transferiert.
> 
> 
> 
> Jede Staffel erstreckt sich über ein Jahr, angefangen im Jahr 2364 (Staffel 1) bis ins Jahr 2370 (Staffel 7) - warum sollte da nicht möglich sein, die von dir erwähnten Tätigkeiten vorzubereiten? Zumal man davon ausgehen darf, das es in 300 Jahren auch andere Wege gibt um sich Wissen anzueignen als dies aus Büchern zu lernen.



Mir wäre keine Matrix-like Fähigkeitenübertragung außerhalb er Borg bekannt und zumindest die Ausbildung zum Sternenflottenoffizier dauert immer noch Jahre, die Entwicklung eines Androiden wird als Lebensaufgabe eines einzigartigen Genies dargestellt und alles ab mittleren Verletzungen erfordern im Star-Trek-Universum regelmäßig Fachärzte, da die restliche Crew nur Erste-Hilfe-Wissen hat. Wie sollte man also binnen weniger Wochen zwischen zwei Episoden ein mehrjähriges Studium der Soziologie, Ethnologie oder Biologie absolvieren, die folgende Dissertations- und Post-Doc-Phase durchziehen und dann noch ein paar Jahre Berufserfahrung sammeln, um _der_ Spezialist für die Erforschung eines fremden Planeten zu werden? Auch @sfc hat es scheinbar so empfunden, dass viel zu viele Funktionen auf den kleinen Kern-Cast abgebildet wurden, um dessen Aktivitäten interessant und Abwechslungsreich zu halten, obwohl man ein Schiff für hunderte aktive Crew-Mitglieder hatte und alle naslang an Raumbasen oder Föderationsplaneten halt machte, wo man hätte Spezialisten aufgabeln können.

Bei den Entfernungen beziehen ich mich nicht auf Ereignisse zwischen, sondern innerhalb von Folgen. Obwohl in TNG selbst diplomatische Flüge aus dem Zentrum der Föderation bis weit in romulanisches oder klingonisches Gebiet hinein wenige Wochen dauern, also maximal ein Dutzend Tage One-Way, ist die 1701-D auf ihren zahlreichen "plötzlichen" Einsätzen oft mehrere Tage, selbst bei Reaktionen auf Notrufen oft mehr als einen Tag unterwegs, legt also selbst im galaktischen Maßstab ansehnliche Entfernungen zurück. Im Föderationskerngebiet müsste es in einem so großen Umkreis von Schiffen nur so wimmeln. Die meisten TNG-Folgen wählen aber eine Umgebung, in der die Sternenflotte allenfalls lose Präsenz unterhält. Mehrfach werden wortwörtlich "Außenposten" angeflogen, an denen teils seit Monaten oder Jahren nicht einmal ein kleiner Frachter vorbeigekommen ist. Das TNG-Grundsetting ist somit jwd und während es durchaus denkbar wäre, ein großes Schiff auf so eine Expedition zu schicken (wie eben in OTS), das lange alleine operieren kann, macht die 1701-D eben genau das nicht, sondern arbeitet als Mädchen für alles überall.


----------



## MrHonk1978 (10. Februar 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wie sollte man also binnen weniger Wochen zwischen zwei Episoden ein mehrjähriges Studium der Soziologie, Ethnologie oder Biologie absolvieren, die folgende Dissertations- und Post-Doc-Phase durchziehen und dann noch ein paar Jahre Berufserfahrung sammeln, um _der_ Spezialist für die Erforschung eines fremden Planeten zu werden?


Bring doch bitte mal ein paar wenige Beispiele um diese These zu untermauern - also auf welche Charaktere du dich speziell beziehst, was er/sie/es vorher nicht konnte und dann plötzlich konnte, bzw. sich mal eben schnell angeeignet hat. Mir fällt da ehrlich gesagt momentan kein Beispiel ein um deiner These folgen zu können.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Auch @sfc hat es scheinbar so empfunden, dass viel zu viele Funktionen auf den kleinen Kern-Cast abgebildet wurden, um dessen Aktivitäten interessant und Abwechslungsreich zu halten, obwohl man ein Schiff für hunderte aktive Crew-Mitglieder hatte und alle naslang an Raumbasen oder Föderationsplaneten halt machte, wo man hätte Spezialisten aufgabeln können.


Vergessen wir doch bitte mal nicht, das es sich um eine Serie handelt. Je mehr Charaktere man in eine solche Serie bringt, desto unübersichtlicher wird es, nicht nur für die Zuschauer, auch für die Storyschreiber, die damit natürlich ein höheres Risiko gehabt hätten um versehentliche Fehler einzuarbeiten.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Obwohl in TNG selbst diplomatische Flüge aus dem Zentrum der Föderation bis weit in romulanisches oder klingonisches Gebiet hinein wenige Wochen dauern, also maximal ein Dutzend Tage One-Way


Ein Dutzend ist bei mir immer noch Menge von 12, was in deinem Beispiel noch nicht einmal zwei Wochen sind und du dir damit selbst widersprichst.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ist die 1701-D auf ihren zahlreichen "plötzlichen" Einsätzen oft mehrere Tage, selbst bei Reaktionen auf Notrufen oft mehr als einen Tag unterwegs


Der Weltraum ist riesig, und die Entfernungen sind selbst bei Warp 9,9 (maximale Geschwindigkeit der Enterprise, andere Schiffe sind oftmals deutlich langsamer) immer noch zeitintensiv. Ich habe aber auch nur ganz dunkel eine Folge im Hinterkopf, wo die Enterprise wirklich mal länger als einen Tag benötigte, um bei einem Notfall zur Stelle zu sein.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> legt also selbst im galaktischen Maßstab ansehnliche Entfernungen zurück. Im Föderationskerngebiet müsste es in einem so großen Umkreis von Schiffen nur so wimmeln.


Es wird leider nirgendwo genau gesagt, wie groß das Föderationsgebiet ist und woraus das Föderationskerngebiet besteht. Aber selbst wenn die Sternenflotte ein paar tausend Schiffe hätte, können die trotzdem weit von einander entfernt ihren Missionen nachkommen.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die meisten TNG-Folgen wählen aber eine Umgebung, in der die Sternenflotte allenfalls lose Präsenz unterhält.


Alles andere wäre doch auch langweilig und nicht sehr unterhaltsam für die Zuschauer.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das TNG-Grundsetting ist somit jwd und während es durchaus denkbar wäre, ein großes Schiff auf so eine Expedition zu schicken (wie eben in OTS), das lange alleine operieren kann, macht die 1701-D eben genau das nicht, sondern arbeitet als Mädchen für alles überall.


Die Sternenflotte ist die *Forschungs- und Verteidigungsflotte* der Föderation. Von daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass die Schiffe a) gut bewaffnet sind und b) auch mit Missionen betraut werden, wo mal keine Waffen notwendig sind. Und die Enterprise hat als Flaggschiff natürlich auch besondere repräsentative Pflichten und wird demnach auch mit Missionen betraut, für die andere Schiffe nicht infrage kommen.



Aber Star Trek ist natürlich nicht ohne inhaltliche Fehler, das will ich hier keineswegs behaupten. Anders als bei Star Wars, wo George Lucas bis zum Verkauf an Disney über die Einhaltung des Canons wachte, gibt es bei Star Trek sehr viele Baustellen. Und bekanntlich fallen da, wo gehobelt wird, auch Späne. Spätestens mit Star Trek: Enterprise waren Fehler im Canon vorauszusehen. Es ist halt schwer eine Serie, die vor allen anderen spielt, so zu schreiben, dass der Canon immer und überall Stimmig bleibt. Naja, zumindest hatte man bei ST: Enterprise das unterschiedliche Aussehen der Klingonen einigermaßen glaubwürdig erklärt ... jedenfalls bis mit Discovery wieder ein völlig neues Aussehen der Klingonen eingeführt wurde.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Februar 2022)

Der Vorschlag, dass x-beliebige Personen sich in der Zukunft komplexe Fähigkeiten schnell aneignen könnten, kam doch von dir? Mir wäre kein derartiges Beispiel bekannt. Im Gegenteil: Ich wundere mich, dass man zur heimlichen Untersuchung einer fremden Kultur, zur Analyse er Lebensformen eines unbekannten Planeten, für geologische Messungen, etc. immer die gleichen 3-4 Personen entsendet, der primäre Ausbildung und Berufserfahrung Brückenoffizier bzw. Maschienenraumingenieur lautet. (+1 Red-Shirt)

Im hier und jetzt sind das Aufgaben für ganze Teams spezialisierter Wissenschaftler und andere Star-Trek-Serien greifen das auch bewusst auf: Die irgendwo weiter oben gelobte, "dreckige" Atmosphäre von DS9 aber auch die Nahbarkeit des VOY-Personals und der rauhe Charme von TOS beruhen nicht zuletzt darauf, dass Kirk/Cisco/Janeway immer wieder aus der Situation heraus gezwungen sind, Jobs zu machen, für die sie unzureichend qualifiziert sind. Von den resultierenden Problemen leben viele Folgen, aber das jeweilige Setting bietet eben nicht die Möglichkeit, einen Experten heranzuholen. Nur TNG startet mit der Prämisse, dass die Enterprise regelmäßig Aufgaben im Herz der Förderation wahrnimmt und dann von dort aus gezielt auf Missionen geschickt wird, sich also angemessen vorbereiten kann (Ausnahme: Notruf-Folgen). Auch die Charaktere gehen entsprechend an beinahe jede Aufgabe mit der Einstellung ran "ich weiß alles, was ich für diesen Job brauche und sollte ihn zu vollster Zufriedenheit erledigen, wenn alles nach Plan läuft". Abgesehen davon, dass der Maincast dadurch teils recht arrogant und/oder übermenschlich rüberkommt, nötigt dass die Autoren dazu, sich in beinahe jeder Folge einen externen Grund aus den Fingern zu saugen, wieso der Plan eben nicht aufgeht, sondern etwas spannendes passiert.


----------

